# Welches Betriebssystem ist das Beste?



## Manuelrichardt (15. September 2003)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage..: Zur Zeit habe ich Windows ME drauf. Mein Computer macht zur Zeit Probleme, daher hatte ich vor, ME neu zu installieren...Jetzt überlege ich aber, ob ich nicht gleich ein ganz anderes Betriebssystem draufpacken sollte... Daher: Welches Betriebssystem ist das Beste? Das Einfachste, das Schnellste, das Sicherste...einfach das Beste...? Danke für euche Hilfe!


----------



## DrachenKaiser (15. September 2003)

Es habe alle ihre vor und nachteile ich ehmpfehle dir bleib bei deinen Win ME 
oder kauf die win 2000/XP.
Aber es kann nie schaden auch Linux zu Installieren.
http://www.suse.de
http://www.redhat.de


----------



## Tim C. (15. September 2003)

DrachenKaiser, deine Antwort ist so wahnsinnig präzise: Da kann auch wer fragen A oder B ? und du antworterst: "Bleib bei A oder leg dir B zu".

Fakt ist Win98 sollte längst nichtmehr genutzt werden und auch Windows ME ist der größte Schmarrn. Mitunter ist Windows ME noch um Längen schlechter als 98.
Viel wichtiger um diese Frage zu beantworten ist, was du für einen PC hast. Aber ein Windows (wenn es denn Windows sein soll) aus der NT Schiene (2000 oder XP) sollte es dann schon sein.

Ja Linux ist auch ganz nett, aber du kannst einem eingesessenen WindowsUser nicht mal eben Linux verpassen, das geht so nicht gut.


----------



## Vaethischist (15. September 2003)

Manuelrichardt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches Betriebssystem ist das Beste? Das Einfachste, das Schnellste, das Sicherste...einfach das Beste...? Danke für euche Hilfe!



Das Beste: 

 Mit der Frage kannste im HEISE-Forum 'n 50-Seiten-Thread (inklusive Massentrollposting) aufmachen... 
Das Beste ist ein relativer Begriff. Das beste OS für was? Spielen, Anlagensteuerung, Briefe schreiben, Pornoseiten anschauen...you name it.

Das Einfachste:

Hmm...CP/M, DOS (DR-, MS-, IBM-, PC- ... hab ich eins vergesen?)

Das Schnellste:

Wie schnell Dein OS läuft, hängt mal in erster Linie von Deinem Rechner ab. Vor ein paar Jahren hätte ich Linux gesagt, allerdings wird das immer bunter (KDE und Konsorten...ich weiß, das is nich Linux) und damit auch immer langsamer. Effizienz ist bei OSen aber eben auch schwierig umsetzbar, solange sie ALLE  möglichen Wünsche des Kunden berücksichtigen (siehe Punkte "Das Beste").

Das SIcherste:

Na hier können wir relativ beruhigt auf (ein sauber konfiguriertes) Linux-System verweisen. Aber auch 'n Windowsrechner ist (relativ) sicher zu machen, man muß halt ein bissel mehr Geduld, Zeit und eventuell auch Geld inverstieren.

Tja...nu weißte auch net mehr als voher... 

Also jedenfalls würde ich mich meinem Vorredner anschließen und Dir von ME abraten. Ich selber nutze immer noch W98 als Tertiär-OS quasi. Hauptsächlich Linux und XP (Professional). Ich kann viele Pros für Linux finden, aber auch für XP. Genauso wie ich viele Kontras für XP, aber eben auch für Linux finden würde, wenn ich denn mal die Lust hätte darüber nachzudenken. 

Generell würde ich einen Umstieg auf Linux nur empfehlen, wenn Dein Nutzerprofil dazu paßt. Also das notwendige Wissen da ist, aber der Umstieg auch wirklich was nützt (komm nachher nich an und beschwer Dich, daß Du Dein Lieblingsspiel net mehr zocken kannst).. Wenn Du beim Windows bleibst, versuchs mit XP (am besten Professional). Das ist, trotz aller gegenteiliger Aussagen, IMHO gar nicht so schlecht geraten. Hat sicherlich seine Macken und Probleme, die hat Linux aber auch. Dafür mußt Du halt bei XP, vor allem wenn Du Dich im Internet damit bewegen willst, einiges für ein sicheres System tun (siehe LOVESAN, etc.). 

Ende vom Lied...


----------



## Avariel (16. September 2003)

Also falls du Linux noch nicht ausprobiert hast, dann mach das mal. Solltest du allerdings Zocker sein, dann probiers gar nicht erst. Es wird nicht funktionieren. Viele Spiele laufen zwar, aber es ruckelt erheblich mehr als bei Win. Wenn man öfters zockt, nicht hinnehmbar. Ich hatte selbst Jahrelang WinME. Das Dreckding ist alle naslang abgeschmiert. Irgendwann hab ichs fluchend in die Ecke geschmissen und hab Win2k installiert. Seitdem bin ich extrem zufrieden. Man muss zwar im Multimedia-Bereich ein bisschen Zeugs installieren das WinME schon mitbringt, und Games laufen einen Tick langsamer, aber ich hab nicht mehr zwei bis fünf Abstürze am Tag, sondern vielleicht mal einen die Woche, bei absolutem Powereinsatz des Rechners sieben Tage die Woche.

WinXP ist auch nicht schlecht imho, aber nur wenn du ein paar Sachen machst:
- du hast nicht diesen ominösen Fehler, dass das Booten mehrere Minuten dauert
- du stellst auf allen Schaltflächen die du erreichen kannst 'klassic' ein.

Aber dann hast du eigentlich schon ein grafisch aufgemotztes Win2k - also kannst du gleich Win2k nehmen.

Meine absolute Empfehlung, nachdem ich mittlerweile jedes (Win)Betriebssystem seit Win 3.1 hatte.


----------



## dfd1 (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> *
> 
> WinXP ist auch nicht schlecht imho, aber nur wenn du ein paar Sachen machst:
> ...



Ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr bei eurem WinXP macht, aber mein XP bootet in nicht mal einer Minute, Autostart-Programme werden auch schnell geladen. Gerade so schnell, das meine HD noch mitmag 

Für zum Gamen empfehl ich dir WinXP. Und sobald du ServicePack und alle anderen wichtigen Updates darauf hast, ein Virusscan läuft und wenn möglich auch noch eine PersonalFirewall drauf ist, ist dein System schon realtiv sicher.

Mein System läuft auch 7d die Woche, 24h am Tag... Absturz: Seit Anfang Juli keinen mehr.

Da hatte ich mit Win2k schon etliche Probleme mehr.


----------



## Vaethischist (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> *WinXP ist auch nicht schlecht imho, aber nur wenn du ein paar Sachen machst:
> - du hast nicht diesen ominösen Fehler, dass das Booten mehrere Minuten dauert
> - du stellst auf allen Schaltflächen die du erreichen kannst 'klassic' ein.
> *



Also ich muß mich mal dem Datenflußdiagramm1 (oder was soll das heißen? ... sorry, lerne gerade Softwaretechnik  ) anschließen. Ich höre dauernd von irgendwelchen Leuten das sie WinXP sch* finden, weil es ewig bootet. Also mein XP hat noch nie mehr als 30 Sekunden zum Booten gebraucht...schneller ist mein Linux auch nicht (eher sogar langsamer)..
Außerdem weiß ich nicht, was ihr alle an dem LUNA-Style von XP auszusetzen habt. "Der frißt Performance!" höre ich euch sagen...dann zeigt mir mal bitte auf einem halbwegs anständigen Rechner die Auswirkungen dieser Performancefresserei (außer im Bereich von GDI-REssourcen und Speicherplatz vielleicht, aber die sind nun beide weiß Gott nicht zu knapp, i.d.R. wenigstens).  Wem die Optik *nicht gefällt*, der möge das auch so sagen, denn das ist dann einfach nur eine Geschmackssache und die mit guten Argumenten zu unterstützen dürfte reichlich schwer fallen... 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist W2K sicherlich auch keine schlechte Wahl. Stabil, schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel...


----------



## Georg Melher (16. September 2003)

Schön zu hören, dass nicht dauernd nur "Nimm Linux" zu hören ist, denn Linux ist auch kein Allheilmittel, wie manch einer zu glauben scheint.  Jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen und beurteilt entsprechend diesen.

Was, wenn nun einer eine bestimmte Distribution von Linux empfiehlt und es kommt bei dem anderen User zu Problemen ? Dann wird er sich auch fragen, warum man ihm dieses Linux empfohlen hat. Genauso verhält es sich bei Windows. Vor allem darf man nicht den Fehler machen, von sich auf andere zu schliessen.  

Jeder legt nunmal Wert auf etwas anderes und nicht jeder ist so begabt, alles schnell oder überhaupt zu verstehen...das sollte man immer bedenken, *bevor* man Empfehlungen ausspricht.


----------



## tuxracer (24. September 2003)

@Tim Comanns

Du schreibst Win98 sollte nicht mehr genutzt werden, leider gibts noch viele Leute, die trotzdem das die Spiele längst veraltet sin, noch zum Beispiel Tomb Raider, oder Need for Speed, oder diverse andere spielen, welche allesamt unter w2k und XP nicht laufen.

@all

also wie umgeht man dieses Problem; wie unser DrachenKaiser schon sagte installier Dir mehrere Systeme, denn jedes hat seine Berechtigung.

Bei mir zu hause werkelt für spiele ein Windows 98 er Rechner
für Produktivität ( Bildbearbeitung, 3D Bearbeitung, Musikschnitt ...) Windows 2000
und ins Internet geh ich mit nem Linux Rechner. (Momentan noch) weil in nächster Zeit werd ich mir mal vornehmen nen Recher mit ner virtual Maschine so zu konfigurieren, dass das WirtsSystem kein Netzwerk hat, sondern nur das Virtual, und dann ist es mir sogar egal, wenn Viren beginnen sich da drauf breit zu machen.
Denen sag ich dann einfach so tschüss und Delete, Originalsystem wieder Dupplizieren, und neu starten und alles ist wieder so wies war   

dann kann man nämlich ohne Gefahr zu laufen mal zusehen wie ein  system von nem Virus gemordet wird, ohne Schaden zu nehmen


----------



## Christian Fein (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Georg Melher _
> *Schön zu hören, dass nicht dauernd nur "Nimm Linux" zu hören ist, denn Linux ist auch kein Allheilmittel, wie manch einer zu glauben scheint.  Jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen und beurteilt entsprechend diesen.
> *



Nein kein Allheilmittel, nur ein sauberes und logisches Betriebssystem das nicht auf properitären Standards gewachsen ist.

Ein System das sich nach einer Architektur gebaut worden ist die seit mehr als 30 Jahren Erfolgreich auf sämmtlichen Grossrechnern ist.

Ein System das schon vor jahrzehnten mit einem Multitasking daherkam, welches von Microsoft mit Windows 95 als "grosse" Neuerung gefeiert worden ist.

Dennoch ist Unix/Linux kein Allheilmittel, da geb ich dir recht. Grund ist das mann sich mit dem Betriebssystem viel beschäftigen muss und verstehen muss um es einigermassen bedienen zu können. (Nein yast klicken versteh ich nicht als bedienen  ) 

Auch ist Linux noch kein Allheilmittel da es wegen der immer noch nicht so grossen Verbreitung (im Vergleich zu Windows) noch nicht von allen Softwarefirmen unterstützt wird.
Es gibt zwar für fast alles OpenSource Alternativen, aber ich verstehe auch das Gimp zwar gut, aber keine PS Alternative ist. Dieser Punkt wird sich aber in Zukunft wohl nach und nach immer weniger aktuell sein.

Dennoch ist es ein Fakt das:
Die Architektur von Windows (dem User bloss nichts abzuverlangen und sämtliche Programme miteinander kommunizieren lassen mit ActiveX) Viren und Würmer Programmierern entgegenkommt.

Das es an der Verbreitung von Linux liegt lass ich nicht gelten. Denn Würmer wie der SQL Slammer sind auf Server Systeme ausgelegt, und da ist Unix/Linux dominierend und Windows noch Nebenspieler.
Dennoch ist auch hier der Trend das Windows angriffsziel nr.1 ist.

@Tim Comanns:
Ich stimme dir überein das Windows98 so schlecht ist das mann es eigentlich nicht benutzen sollte. Aber ich brauche nur Windows zum Spielen und mir dafür das Schwerfällige XP zu kaufen seh ich nicht ein.
Gut letztendlich hat meine Firma mir das gekauft aber ansonsten seh ich 
kein Grund das alle jetzt wie wild auf XP umsteigen müssen.
MS streicht jetzt den Support fuer 98, das heisst es wird auch keine patches mehr geben (au weia).

Ich weiss das es wieder Leute gibt die sich über mein MS Bashing aufregen. Aber sorry:
Für Windows sprechen Punkte wie unterstützung von Softwarefirmen mit Programmen, und Hardwarefirmen mit Treiber.
Gegen Windows spricht Windows.
Also letztendlich ein schlechtes Betriebssystem das aber durch die hohe Verbreitung auch ein paar Pluspunkte absahnen kann.


----------



## Pik-9 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte noch einiges zu Linux sagen:

1. Es stimmt zwar, dass etliche Spiele auf Linux nicht wirklich funktionieren, aber alles andere ist inzwischen eigentlich abgedeckt!

2. Es ist sehr wohl einfach, von Windows auf Linux umzusteigen (ich hab's auch geschafft). Abgesehen davon, ist es möglich mehrere Betriebssysteme gleichzeitig auf einem Rechner zu installieren. (Bei mir funktioniert das prima). Du könntest also WinXP zum zocken installieren und Linux für alles andere.

3. Das eine "Linux" gibt es nicht! Es gibt aber jede Menge Linux-Distributionen, von denen jede auf etwas andere Anforderungen angepasst ist! Welche Distribution zu dir passt findest du hier: Distributionstest
(Ich persönlich kann dir Ubuntu empfehlen)

4. Die meisten Linux-Distributionen verfügen sehr wohl über einen sehr guten Update-Service. (Wahrscheinlich sogar besser als der von Windoof).

Also alles in allem würde ich dir ans Herz legen, deine Festplatte zu partitionieren und 2 Betriebssysteme zu installieren: WinXP und eine Linux-Distribution!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi Pik-9,

aber deswegen muss man doch keinen 5 Jahre alten Thread hervorbuddeln.
Erst recht nicht einen, bei dem es um Windows vs. Linux geht. 

=> closed


----------

